# Krimigirls 6-Tatort(Teil 1) 36x



## sharky 12 (6 Mai 2008)

*:devil::devil:Tatort-kein Mord ohne was Nacktes*

*:drip::drip:Anke Sevenich & Alexandra Maria Lara:drip::drip:*










*:drip::drip:Anett Renneberg & Anne Kasprik:drip:*










*:drip::drip:Cosma Shiva Hagen & Brigitte Karner:drip::drip:*












*:thumbup::thumbup:Camilla Renschke:thumbup::thumbup:*












:thumbup::thumbup:*Beate Jensen & Christina PLate:thumbup::thumbup:*












*Cornelia Cobra & Charlotte Schwab*












*Despina Pajanou & Claudia Rieschel*












*Eva Hassmann & Claudia Stanislau*












*:drip::drip:Gila von Weitershausen & Heidy Bohlen & Ingeborg Westphal:drip::drip:*










*Jenny Deimling & Juliane Rautenberg & Katja Flint*










:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (6 Mai 2008)

Wieder ein Volltreffer von dir.

Besten Dank Alligator.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mark lutz (7 Mai 2008)

eine klasse sammlung feiner post gefällt mir danke


----------



## harter (1 Juni 2008)

ich glaub ich muss mehr krimis guckn:3djumping:


----------



## maierchen (1 Juni 2008)

Super Zusammenstellung Alligartor!
:thx:!für die Arbeit!


----------



## K+M_17 (8 Juni 2008)

Herzlichen Dank für die interessanten Bilder


----------



## jaegui (26 Dez. 2008)

danke für die bilder


----------



## Bacchus (7 März 2009)

Super Tatort Line-Up!


----------



## Weltenbummler (4 Mai 2009)

sexy.


----------



## profilerx2 (4 Mai 2009)

Danke!--Ich weiß schon,warum ich Tatort sehe! ;-)


----------



## zwingi_s (11 Juni 2009)

echt klasse bilder danke man


----------



## Tomffm72 (15 Juni 2009)

Danke sagt ein großer Tatort-Fan!!!!


----------



## Billy Shears (28 Juli 2009)

Man müsste mal erforschen, ob es im Tatort einen Zusammenhang zwischen Nacktheit und Sterblichkeit gibt.
In vielen Ami-Filmen werden gerade die netten Mädchen, die sich irgendwann mal nackig machen, im weiteren Verlauf des Films umgebracht oder eingesperrt. Oder - seltener - zur braven Familienmami bekehrt.


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2009)

:thx: für den Mix schöner Frauen :thumbup:


----------



## catweazle4 (30 Juli 2009)

*:jumping: D A N K E :jumping:​*


----------



## Nipplepitcher (30 Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für diese Fleissarbeit


----------



## onnoschellekens (30 Juli 2009)

Sehr schoenes uebersicht. Gibt es auch so etwas von Derrick?


----------



## Buterfly (31 Juli 2009)

Klasse Sammlung
Vielen Dank für den Mix


----------



## grindelsurfer (3 Aug. 2009)

Super mix!!!danke!!!


----------



## wirbel (5 Aug. 2009)

Geniale Sammlung, herzliches Dankeschön für die Arbeit!


----------



## gaskiste (6 Aug. 2009)

Tolle Zusammenstellung, danke


----------



## aschbess (6 Aug. 2009)

Muss doch wieder mehr Sonntagskrimis gucken !


----------



## bavaria_red (6 Aug. 2009)

sexy thx


----------



## Karamba (11 Aug. 2009)

Wirklich toll...danke!!!


----------



## dings0815 (16 Aug. 2009)

Sehr gut! Vielen Dank...


----------



## bernd481 (16 Aug. 2009)

Mein lieber ALLIGATOR ist das dein Lebensinhalt ? Wieviele TAGE hast du dazu gebraucht ? DANKE bernd481


----------



## Panther (15 Dez. 2009)

onnoschellekens schrieb:


> Sehr schoenes uebersicht. Gibt es auch so etwas von Derrick?



 Schau mal genau hin. Die letzte Collage ist aus 'Derrick'


----------



## Panther (15 Dez. 2009)

Vielen Dank für das Thema. Hat was. Dachte nur die Schimanski-Tatorte wären gut...
Jetzt weiss ich, was ich leider alles verpasst habe.


----------



## malboss (17 März 2010)

super mix


----------



## James Done (30 März 2010)

Wirklich schön.


----------



## bounty01 (31 März 2010)

toll, danke !


----------



## fredclever (8 Sep. 2010)

Toller Mix, ich danke


----------



## ede12 (9 Sep. 2010)

Wunderbare Sammlung


----------



## fredclever (9 Sep. 2010)

Tolle Kommissarinen. Danke


----------



## totalsuper (25 Sep. 2010)

klasse Arbeit:thumbup:


----------



## murkel00 (25 Sep. 2010)

Ich werde ab sofort wieder Tatort schauen:thumbup:


----------



## grooveservice (26 Nov. 2010)

Darf man hier, auch wenns schon alt ist, vielen vielen Dank sagen? Super Sammlung, tolle Arbeit und merci fürs Teilen!


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2010)

danke sehr


----------



## Freiwelt (26 Nov. 2010)

AB jetzt ist der Tatort bei mir Pflicht


----------



## fredclever (26 Nov. 2010)

Schnuckelige Damen danke


----------



## trommel (27 Nov. 2010)

Sehr spannend!


----------



## tonaneu (28 Nov. 2010)

In den neunzigern war der Tatort noch richtig sexy! Toll


----------



## korat (5 Aug. 2011)

Klasse Arbeit - danke besondes für Jenny Deimling !


----------



## engel46 (29 Feb. 2012)

na super krimigirls ..immer ein blick wert......weiter so ;-)


----------



## Jone (17 Juli 2012)

Danke für die heißen Collagen


----------



## harrymudd (18 Juli 2012)

:thx: :thumbup:


----------



## wolf1958 (19 Juli 2012)

Danke sehr für die viele Arbeit


----------



## mirona (19 Juli 2012)

sehr vielen dank


----------



## bollderdie (19 Juli 2012)

super gut !


----------



## starwolf (29 Okt. 2012)

*Toll gemacht - warte auf "Nachwuchs" :thumbup:*


----------



## hein91 (30 Okt. 2012)

ein schmaus


----------



## dieterferner (8 Nov. 2012)

Gibts Anke Sevenich überhaupt noch ............ ??? .......


----------



## cmbell (16 Jan. 2013)

... und Tatort gucken lohnt sich doch!


----------



## gorinator (11 Feb. 2013)

Da soll mal einer sagen nackte Haut gibt es nur bei RTL2!


----------



## decko (11 Feb. 2013)

netter mix, vielen dank für die zusammenstellung


----------



## gdab (5 Mai 2013)

Schöne Pics:thumbup:


----------



## zorro64de (20 Mai 2013)

Schöne Frauen in einer tollen Sammlung erfasst - Danke!


----------



## engel46 (20 Mai 2013)

ja in den tatorten is immer was los ...shöne frauen noch und nöcher weiter so!!!


----------



## hadnik (29 Juli 2013)

Renschke ist so heiss!


----------



## dibu (29 Juli 2013)

Sehr schön.


----------



## managerclay (29 Juli 2013)

schöne Sammlung, danke


----------



## Chris Töffel (1 Jan. 2014)

Super Auswahl. Danke!


----------



## Homuth91 (29 Mai 2014)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## puhbaer0815 (29 Mai 2014)

Wow... Vielen Dank!


----------



## sir.alice (30 Mai 2014)

tolle bilder


----------



## Horkus (11 Juni 2014)

Du hast ja so recht


----------



## sh1tler (11 Juni 2014)

sehr interessant


----------



## riebel (12 Juni 2014)

gute arbeit


----------



## Andro (15 Dez. 2014)

Wenn du als junge Göre schnell was im deutschen Fersehsehn werden willst, musst du mindestens einmal im Tatort als blank ziehen.


----------



## Kerstinn (7 Jan. 2015)

optimal - Danke


----------



## irokesenjäger (27 Aug. 2017)

tolle Film-Szenen, dass was man im TV sehen will...;-)


----------

